# Pcmcia USB 2.0 con webcam

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

ho appena preso una scheda pcmcia usb 2.0 per il mio portatile (che supportava solo le 1.1), ho attivato il supporto ad ehci nel kernel ed eccoci! Rilevata la scheda.

Ho provato a collegare la webcam ma non la rileva... Questo è il mio /var/log/messages quando collego l'hub:

```
Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333094] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333133] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1033:0035] type 0 class 0x000c03

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333168] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333275] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333281] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333290] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333323] pci 0000:03:00.1: [1033:0035] type 0 class 0x000c03

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333351] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333451] pci 0000:03:00.1: supports D1 D2

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333456] pci 0000:03:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333464] pci 0000:03:00.1: PME# disabled

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333494] pci 0000:03:00.2: [1033:00e0] type 0 class 0x000c03

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333522] pci 0000:03:00.2: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x000000ff]

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333621] pci 0000:03:00.2: supports D1 D2

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333626] pci 0000:03:00.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333634] pci 0000:03:00.2: PME# disabled

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333670] pci 0000:03:00.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x34000000-0x34000fff]

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333682] pci 0000:03:00.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0x34000000-0x34000fff] (PCI address [0x34000000-0x34000fff])

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333690] pci 0000:03:00.1: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x34001000-0x34001fff]

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333701] pci 0000:03:00.1: BAR 0: set to [mem 0x34001000-0x34001fff] (PCI address [0x34001000-0x34001fff])

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333708] pci 0000:03:00.2: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x34002000-0x340020ff]

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.333719] pci 0000:03:00.2: BAR 0: set to [mem 0x34002000-0x340020ff] (PCI address [0x34002000-0x340020ff])

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341326] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341355] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341411] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341604] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341622] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: reset hcs_params 0x2395 dbg=0 cc=2 pcc=3 ports=5

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341634] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: reset portroute 1 0 1 0 0 

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341642] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: reset hcc_params 0002 thresh 0 uframes 256/512/1024

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341757] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.341766] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: ...powerup ports...

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.362103] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: MWI active

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.362112] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: supports USB remote wakeup

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.362142] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: irq 5, io mem 0x34002000

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.362155] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.362169] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: init command 0010005 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=512 RUN

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368086] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 0.95

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368209] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368227] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368232] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368238] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368243] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368248] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.2.12-gentoo-unosd ehci_hcd

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368253] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.2

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368494] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

Jun 14 19:35:37 localhost kernel: [  627.368503] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368526] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368589] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368595] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368599] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368625] hub 3-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368630] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368634] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port power switching

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368638] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368643] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368652] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.368657] hub 3-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

Jun 14 19:35:38 localhost kernel: [  627.468194] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0000
```

E questo è ciò che succede quando attacco la webcam:

```
Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.618788] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.618810] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.618824] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.722125] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.773295] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: port 1 full speed --> companion

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.773311] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: GetStatus port:1 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.773390] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.824097] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: GetStatus port:1 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

Jun 14 19:36:43 localhost kernel: [  692.824143] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0002
```

Pensavo fosse l'hub ad avere qualche problema quando poi ho fatto un tentativo con l'adattatore wireless usb che invece ha funzionato alla perfezione (ora sto usando la connessione tramite l'adattatore collegato al nuovo hub.)

Qualche idea o suggerimento?

Grazie.

----------

## UnoSD

Il problema c'è anche con il cellulare collegato come modem usb. (Un Nokia E71 collegato come PC Suite)

----------

